
Show HN: Companiesmarketcap.com Similar to CoinMarketCap but for Stocks - janmo
https://companiesmarketcap.com/
======
Amir6
Nice work, any plans to expand beyond 300 companies and calculating more
metrics?

~~~
janmo
Yes, there are actually about 700 companies tracked, I want to extend to the
5,000 biggest.

